# calling all horsey ppl I NEED HELP!



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

i have found myself with a very difficult decision on my hands haha

basically i went out on a hack with my cousin and her two horses today and popped in to see our friend who has moved her horse to a nearby yard. Its a lovely yard, its an old victorian farm. the woman who owns it breeds horses and seems to have the magic touch! while i was there i saw a blue and white 2 year old in the end stable and he is LOVELY .. the nicest nature you could imagine. soooo chilled out and friendly. everyone on the yard said how laid back and lovely he is... THEN they made the mistake of telling me he is for sale. My grandma recently died and left me money which she wanted me to use for a horse. I have £2000, this little guy is selling for £900. He is a really good quality horse all round and alot of people i know have commented on him after passing him in the field.

Although im looking for a horse i was thinking more of a 10yo than a 2yo!! I feel like i clicked with him straight away. i had that feeling like HES THE ONE. so now i dont know what to do. i really want to buy him but is it sensible? how difficult are youngsters? My grandpa said he's give me another £500 towards him so id be left with £1600 to spend on him being professionally backed etc. 

Does anybody think it would be irresponsible to have him? Im competent with horses but wouldnt say im an expert

HELP! i love him i need advice!


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

He sounds lovely, are there experienced people that could help you with him?  I have recently bought my first colt, luckily I have a really experienced friend who helps me with him. Good Luck!


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

i would keep him at the yard he's on now and when i met everyone they all said that theyd all be there to help out. I have a friend who professionally breaks horses in and has dealt with a lot of youngsters so i have her and then theres my cousin and my friend on this yard who although they dont have youngster experience have a life times experience of horses in general. The yard is full livery so most of the stuff is done by this woman who breeds and raises horses so im thinking that would be a help? Thankyou for your reply its made me feel a bit better about it! he is the perfect little horse and i dont want to mess anything up! congrats on your colt! how are you finding it? x


----------



## AutumnAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

It sounds like you have plenty of help on hand from people who are experienced with youngsters, so even though you aren't experienced with youngsters yourself, you should be ok.

However, a few things to bear in mind: are you ok with waiting a couple of years to ride it? Are you going to be ok with the costs of a youngster - bear in mind you may end up buying more than one saddle, different sized rugs, etc as it grows on top of the costs involved in getting it backed. My cob at 2 was in 6'0 rugs and is now in 6'9 rugs and went from full size bridle to extra full and outgrew his first saddle about 2 years after being backed.


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

Im so excited for you, reminds me of when I got my boy. Would love to see some pics of him. 

I had ridden lots when younger, then didnt ride at all when at collage and uni, when I arrived back home I part loaned for a month or 2 then decided I couldnt be without my own horse, it was just ment to be. 

I worked out my costs are started looking, I was looking at all ages, went to a friend who breeds horses but nothing stood out to me, must have looked at nearly every horse advitised on the net when I suddenly saw bobby, a 2 year old pibald heavy weight traditional cob, the cutest thing i had ever seen, nothing else i came across compared in my mind. 

I arranged to go and see him, and told a few horsey friends, many looked at me wide eyed, i had no experience bringing youngsters on, although i had watch people doing so and had read alot, practical experience was zero! 

He is nearly 4 now and I have done everything myself with little help from others, i havent hesitated to ask questions as soon as im stuck though, the main thing for me was if i didnt know something i must find it out before doing it wrong. We are now hacking out alone and in company and it feels so nice to know he trusts me, the way ive done things may not have been conventional methods but i intent to keep him forever, it works for us. 

The best piece of advice i can give you is to take advice from as many people as possible and take what works for you, take what you think is in the best intrest of your horse and yourself, and dont get pushed into doing things a certain way by any one  

let us know how you get on x


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

becca&jack said:


> i have found myself with a very difficult decision on my hands haha
> 
> basically i went out on a hack with my cousin and her two horses today and popped in to see our friend who has moved her horse to a nearby yard. Its a lovely yard, its an old victorian farm. the woman who owns it breeds horses and seems to have the magic touch! while i was there i saw a blue and white 2 year old in the end stable and he is LOVELY .. the nicest nature you could imagine. soooo chilled out and friendly. everyone on the yard said how laid back and lovely he is... THEN they made the mistake of telling me he is for sale. My grandma recently died and left me money which she wanted me to use for a horse. I have £2000, this little guy is selling for £900. He is a really good quality horse all round and alot of people i know have commented on him after passing him in the field.
> 
> ...


Go for him if you love him, but do have him vetted first. You don't say how big he is? A two year old will grow, but is he going to be big enough for you or not too big?
You'll have to wait a couple of years before you can ride him, but you can do lots with him on the ground.
Having him professionally backed is a good thing.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't know horses, so it is cheeky of me to post but I suspect you have already made up your mind about this chap!? Sometimes it is good to go with your heart and you clearly have family support around you - what do they think? And for what it is worth - you don't sound irresponsible to me. Good luck with whatever you decide


----------

